# VW-approved 502.00 oil that I can get from Kragen/O'Reiley?



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

I've just had an independent shop to do an oil change at 5000 miles since I will be heading to a track day on Monday. Since the shop couldn't get the right oil filter, I decided to buy the oil and filter from dealer. Eventually, I went back to the dealer for a couple bottle because the shop put 6 quarts in and it's only half full (wierd). Then I'm like "let's go to the Kragen closest to me just to see if they really have any VW-approved oil and there's none!

So I have a couple questions:
-What are some of the VW-Approved 502.00 oil that is readily available at Kragen/O'Reiley?
-Sometimes it's a PITA to decide, but is the Castro Edge with SPT 5W-40 an actual VW-Approved oil? The label says it's 502.00 and I got it from the dealership.

Thanks in advance


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Napa has decent 5w40 Lubro Moly brand that's 502.00. Not sure if you have those nearby. I get 6L for about $45


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

seanmcd72 said:


> Napa has decent 5w40 Lubro Moly brand that's 502.00. Not sure if you have those nearby. I get 6L for about $45


Is LubroMoly even listed as an official VW-Approved oil?


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Most of the oils on the VW Approved list are Euro flavor oils. They will be harder to find here and in the majority of cases, you will need to mail-order those oils if you want to use them.

The most commonly available VW 502.00 oils sold at major stores are Mobil 1 0w40 and the Castrol Syntec flavors 0w30 and 5w40. Usually, Mobil 1 0w40 is even available at walmart so it's probably the most easily sourced over the counter VW certified oil.

As long as the oil meets VW502.00 certifications specified in your manual, it doesn't really matter if it isn't on the VW "approved" list. If your car is out of warranty (or if you aren't worried about warranty issues), you can run plenty of other quality oils that don't meet VW 502.00 specifications but will still provide plenty of protection. Really, there are a lot of good choices and the I5 in your car is pretty easy on oil so in a pinch, you could run any quality synthetic and still be fine.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

madbikes said:


> I've just had an independent shop to do an oil change at 5000 miles since I will be heading to a track day on Monday. Since the shop couldn't get the right oil filter, I decided to buy the oil and filter from dealer. Eventually, I went back to the dealer for a couple bottle because the shop put 6 quarts in and it's only half full (wierd). Then I'm like "let's go to the Kragen closest to me just to see if they really have any VW-approved oil and there's none!
> 
> So I have a couple questions:
> -What are some of the VW-Approved 502.00 oil that is readily available at Kragen/O'Reiley?
> ...


Mobil 1 0w40
Castrol Syntec 5w40 (502.00) has been relabeled as Castrol Edge with SPT 5w40


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

If you hit a Wal*Mart, any of the Mobil 1 HM oils meet the requirements of VW 502. $25/5q and it exceeds other 5w-40s










The 10w-30 is thick, carries the same Euro A3 spec as 5w-40 VW 502, only better. Really, a first-choice product for a VAG turbo.










Formulated like a race oil.

If you'll see high oil temps tracking, go for the 10w-40. Likely no need.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*m1 high miles*



Apexxx said:


> If you hit a Wal*Mart, any of the Mobil 1 HM oils meet the requirements of VW 502. $25/5q and it exceeds other 5w-40s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's good earl but if you're under warranty i'd go for a 502 oil like m1 0w-40.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*nice chart*



Apexxx said:


> If you hit a Wal*Mart, any of the Mobil 1 HM oils meet the requirements of VW 502. $25/5q and it exceeds other 5w-40s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure we haven't seen you before under various names? all banned!


----------



## rowlands57 (Dec 21, 2003)

*only half full with 6 quarts?*

I would say it's more than weird that your only half full with them supposedly putting in 6 quarts. Are you sure they did that or did they short-change you and keep some of your oil? I would be very wary of using that shop again in the future.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

madbikes said:


> Is LubroMoly even listed as an official VW-Approved oil?


It says 502 00 on the front. It's only $45 for 6L, several people use it here, have seen at least one positive oil analysis for 10,000 miles with it, I can get it on the way home from work. Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

In the dead of winter, hells yes. 5w-40 is very thick at anything close to 0f. 

When I dumped my dealer Syntec 5w-40 for M1 0w-30 in Dec, it was night-and-day. Way lighter and better.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

I am coming up on the first oil change in my GTI, and was looking for some 5w40 oil. I forgot how hard it is to find this stuff, regardless of the VW 502.00 qualification. Anyway, when I had my Passat 1.8T and sludge issues were the big fad, my oil of choice was Valvoline Synpower 5w40. It met 502 and was not a synthetic blend but rather a real synthetic. I usually ended up ordering it online.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*not a bad choice*



Triumph said:


> I am coming up on the first oil change in my GTI, and was looking for some 5w40 oil. I forgot how hard it is to find this stuff, regardless of the VW 502.00 qualification. Anyway, when I had my Passat 1.8T and sludge issues were the big fad, my oil of choice was Valvoline Synpower 5w40. It met 502 and was not a synthetic blend but rather a real synthetic. I usually ended up ordering it online.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

My local Advance had a 5W40 fully synthetic &502 approved in stock, can't remember but I think it was Mobil1 or Castrol. Pretty spendy though compared to buying online.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

najel said:


> My local Advance had a 5W40 fully synthetic &502 approved in stock, can't remember but I think it was Mobil1 or Castrol. Pretty spendy though compared to buying online.


 any suggested retailers? 

does the 2.0T use a cartridge filter or regular spin on? anyone?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Triumph said:


> any suggested retailers?
> 
> does the 2.0T use a cartridge filter or regular spin on? anyone?


 bpy= cartridge 
ccta/cbfa (which you have) takes a spin on


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you asking about online retailers? 
I would say check amazon.com, sometimes they have good sales going on. I also like to use dbcperformance.com because they have free shipping over $100, otherwise the regular places like ECS Tuning and GermanAutoParts.com because they are vortex sponsors.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*online retailers*



najel said:


> Are you asking about online retailers?
> I would say check amazon.com, sometimes they have good sales going on. I also like to use dbcperformance.com because they have free shipping over $100, otherwise the regular places like ECS Tuning and GermanAutoParts.com because they are vortex sponsors.


 german filters.com has total and fuchs oil at good prices, just need to buy in quantity. german auto parts is good also..


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

I just remembered, for the purposes of this thread: I used to always buy my Valvoline Synpower 5w40 from NAPA Auto Parts. _Sometimes_ they would have it, but usually you had to call them, and they would simply put a case or two on the next delivery truck. If you called early enough, they could usually get it there that day.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

gmikel said:


> german filters.com has total and fuchs oil at good prices, just need to buy in quantity. german auto parts is good also..


 Germanfilters.com is a terrible company. Ordered my product and didn't hear anything for about a week. Tried calling, emailing, etc and couldn't get in touch with anyone. Took a Paypal dispute to finally get an answer and my money back a month later. Do some online research...I'm not the only one with this type of story. 



GAP is awesome to deal with for maintenance parts. As far as oil goes the best deals we have found online were via Amazon. If you have Prime you can get it shipped in two days for free.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*it recently changes hands*



A1an said:


> Germanfilters.com is a terrible company. Ordered my product and didn't hear anything for about a week. Tried calling, emailing, etc and couldn't get in touch with anyone. Took a Paypal dispute to finally get an answer and my money back a month later. Do some online research...I'm not the only one with this type of story.
> 
> 
> 
> GAP is awesome to deal with for maintenance parts. As far as oil goes the best deals we have found online were via Amazon. If you have Prime you can get it shipped in two days for free.


 i've used them many times without a problem. but i can only speak for myself.


----------



## Ja_Genau (Dec 21, 2012)

madbikes said:


> ...
> -What are some of the VW-Approved 502.00 oil that is readily available at Kragen/O'Reiley?...


O'Reilly's is the only place in the country to get the 5QT jugs of M1 0W40 AFAIK.

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d....oap?ck=Search_N1186_-1_-1&pt=N1186&ppt=C0252

I emailed Wal-Mart asking them to carry it, and explained it often took two or more more trips to find 6 QT bottles of the stuff, and they replied, "call us in advance to hold some". It amazes me that this is the only VW/Audi approved oil Wal*Mart carries, and not even in jugs.


----------



## Ja_Genau (Dec 21, 2012)

Well what do you know.... Wal-Mart is now carrying it. I should send them emails more often

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-0W-40-Advanced-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-Quart/23636902


----------

